
Alfred 3 – Productivity App for Mac OS X - jonbaer
https://www.alfredapp.com/
======
jordsta
It's a welcome upgrade from version 2, but I think Workflows and Snippets
really could've done with a central hub for developers to upload and share
their workflows/snippets, alongside a panel in Alfred to search and install
them in-app (much like the 'Package Control' package manager on Sublime Text).

With the new Snippets Collections
([https://www.alfredapp.com/extras/snippets/](https://www.alfredapp.com/extras/snippets/))
page on their website the developers say they'll be 'adding many more snippets
collections over time', but I feel like this is going to be heavily curated
and infrequently updated.

The Packal ([http://www.packal.org/](http://www.packal.org/)) website does a
pretty good job for Workflows currently, but I hope that expands to Snippets
soon.

------
avitex
It's pretty.... But..but I have linux.

~~~
mattkrea
Unfortunately I think Synapse [0] is your only option.

0: [http://lifehacker.com/5704221/synapse-is-a-super-fast-
tightl...](http://lifehacker.com/5704221/synapse-is-a-super-fast-tightly-
integrated-application-launcher-for-linux)

